# lipotrim



## rossie (Apr 28, 2013)

I am type 2...and just asked my diabetas lady if i can go on a liquid lipotrim for a month..she said it would be o.k...has anyone tried this as a way of a starter for diets..I am 22 stone and have put on 5 whole stone since diagnosed last march of last year....so very very heavy...any advice would be appreciated...thankyyou


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Rossie, it's not something I would ever consider, because meal replacement diets don't teach you to eat healthily.  Whilst losses can be considerable to start with, the weight rarely stays off when you return to normal eating.  

My choice has been Slimming World, which you can do online or at groups for a fiver a week.  It teaches you a new way of healthy eating, where you only have to weigh/measure a few food groups.  When you reach target, you are encouraged to continue with the plan, and you only have to pay if you go more than 3lbs over your target weight.  I believe Weight Watchers has a similar flexible plan.


----------



## rossie (Apr 28, 2013)

thank will do...if you have a day plan could you post it please....i am useless at working out what to....i end up with jaclets all the time...thankyou for helping


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 28, 2013)

The Original (Red) plan is best for diabetics because carbs are lower.  For the full benefit you will have to join up because there's so much more to it than this, but here's the gist:

- Eat as much as you like of the 'free' foods, measure and count your portion of everything else.
- Lean meat and fish is free, as long as all visible fat/skin is removed and it's cooked without fat.
- Almost all fruit and veg is completely free, no need to measure - just eat!
- Fat free plain yogurt, fromage frais, cottage cheese and quark are free.  Some of the flavours have to be counted as 'syns'.
- Eggs are free.
- Plain quorn is free, but some of the variations have syns.
- Small portions of certain cereals, bread, milk, cheese, pasta, potatoes are allowed as 'healthy extras'.

There are loads of recipes, tips, tools and success stories on the website.

My breakfast is often 1 weetabix crushed into Mullerlight (most varieties are free).  For snacks I have fruit.  For lunch I have a sandwich (2 slices from a small wholemeal loaf) with sliced meat, tuna or egg, more fruit and yogurt.  Dinner is something I've prepared in advance, e.g. stew or cottage pie with veg.  Supper is a cereal bar.


----------



## rossie (Apr 28, 2013)

thankyou sounds better than just liquid...thankyou for your help...will try that first and see what happens...will let you know...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2013)

rossie said:


> thankyou sounds better than just liquid...thankyou for your help...will try that first and see what happens...will let you know...



Good luck rossie!


----------



## rossie (Apr 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good luck rossie!



Thank you ...


----------

